# What is it about cats?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is my cat the only one who does stuff like this? 
If I am going into a room and closing the door behind me the cat will try to run through at the last second (and I don't know he is coming from behind me) so the door shuts on his body.
Or I am trying to avoid stepping on him but as I twist and step away, he moves in the direction I am twisting away, so I step on him (and then try not to step on him so I am tripping and falling). This usually happens when I am carrying something.
What's up with cats?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I hear ya! I thought cats were supposed to be smart. Not mine! She's as dumb as a post! :doh: She loves Griff though so that's what counts. :


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know what they have going on in their brains but I love them. I had one that would lay down behind me as I was cooking so when I stepped back from the stove I would step on her. She got major pets and I'm sorries for that.

They also hate a closed door. I have little kitty paws reaching under the bathroom door every morning when I take a shower. When I open the door they may or may not come in, if they do they just take a look around and walk back out, no big deal. Fascinating animals.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

My cat was allowed on furniture, so if anyone was reading anything on the table..the cat would walk in front of them...the whoooole table would be empty...she'd lay down on top of whatever you were reading...and pur.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha! I love it! 



musicgirl said:


> My cat was allowed on furniture, so if anyone was reading anything on the table..the cat would walk in front of them...the whoooole table would be empty...she'd lay down on top of whatever you were reading...and pur.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

All the posts in this thread are making me laugh out loud.. and really miss having a kitty


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I had some pet stuff delivered in a big cardboard box yesterday. As I unpacked each item from the box Jinks jumped in.

Take out item, remove cat, take out item, remove cat....etc!

And yes, Jinks has often been hit with the door as she tries to run through at the last second.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

hahahaha
Yep, lying on whatever you are reading, 0r better yet, when you are lying on your back reading a book that is propped against your knees, said cat lies between the book and your eyes (so the most important thing stays in your view and it is certainly NOT the book)
And yes, little paws under the door, face pushing through the crack in the door, but then once in....not really interested in being in.
And the boxes, or laundry basket "remove cat overture". 
All of the above, my cat does it all too. Thanks for making me laugh everyone


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

musicgirl said:


> My cat was allowed on furniture, so if anyone was reading anything on the table..the cat would walk in front of them...the whoooole table would be empty...she'd lay down on top of whatever you were reading...and pur.


I think they are all the same, I can never read a newspaper without moving a cat.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Cats are amazingly smart.My cat does not need to run into a room the last second,before the door closes.She opens the door,if she wants to come in.Jumps,opens,enters,RULES the place.. That's what cats do...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ours is pretty good, and spoiled. I started feeding the birds in the front so she's now living on the coffee table most of the time, all into the birds. Usually in the morning she'll come say hello and now at night too, if I'm on my side she is an expert at hitting the wrong rib (OUCH) or spot on my back. Her usual evening routine is to be on each kid's bed when I'm tucking them in, so she's the official 'monster hunting cat'. She'll also sleep on whoever's bed when they're sick.

And she puts up with Ticket and doesn't forget the litterbox, so she's a keeper.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

OK cat owners - what's up with the 4:00 AM PLAYTIME? :doh: I guess that's what we get for letting her sleep all day.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep haha Jesse is the exact same way. Right when im about to close a door he like RUNS right in. Also when im putting away laundry, i organize on my bed and he comes and chooses to lay right on the 'black t shirt' pile. Nice Jess, Nice.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

All these posts make me want a cat even more now! My better half isnt a fan though


----------

